# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  How many native speakers of Scandinavian language
..... are there in this forum ?   ::   ::

----------


## selters

I'm one of them  ::  I'm Norwegian.

----------

Is speak finnish and swedish...

----------


## Zhenya

I speak swedish and some finnish

----------

I`m Norwegian  ::

----------


## MissHazel

I'm a native speaker of Danish.

----------


## Hanna

I am one.

----------

